# Cardiac arrhythmias



## DAN911 (Nov 11, 2013)

Nice video about Cardiac arrhythmias : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zvWzm7ICzhw


----------



## NBFFD2433 (Nov 12, 2013)

Albert Einstein,a paramedic?


----------

